# little black beatles



## dozer42 (May 28, 2006)

i have been checking my od and have noticed some insect damage. the first time i noticed i did not see any insects on the plants, but this last time i noticed balck beatles. do these eat my plants, and if so how do i get rid of them?


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 28, 2006)

Could they be these perhaps? They are black in many places.

http://www.museums.org.za/bio/insects/beetles/mezium_americanum.htm


----------



## Kindbud (May 29, 2006)

Plant some vegs and stuff around your plant that will 
help some hears a link to the full tread that Ganja started 
Peace hope this helps a little as far as if their eatin your 
plants I would not know unless you know what kind it is?
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3538


----------

